# VIN check



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

1N6ND16S5KC3. Here is a vin number from a truck that will be sold at auction. There are no pics of it. I was curious if it was a Z24i or the V6? 

It is an 1989 and the same color of my 1987 so I am goin after it for parts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the vin is a little short... but it looks like a Z24I


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, is that 100%. That is all the vin it gave in the auction sheet.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

What i can tell u from what u already know is that it is a VH45DE engine if u want more information go look up on google nissan vin number decoder:idhitit:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 4th digit in the vin is a "N" which translates into a Z24I, looks like it is a 
2wd k/c


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

Nissan-VIN decoder! photo - Brian Chang photos at pbase.com


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks to all. It is a Z24i. Damn, I was hoping it was a 6 banger.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

can't get nothing past the speedo...


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> can't get nothing past the speedo...


I guess not. I will inform tomorrow how bidding went. I will have some parts to sell if I purchase it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

zanegrey said:


> can't get nothing past the speedo...



too funny zane...

I have a 86.5.... what color is the interior?
where are you? (shipping)


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alabama. PM me a number to call you.


----------



## renalda (Apr 28, 2021)

You can just input the VIN number into this licence plate lookup website: California License Plate Lookup | VinPit (100% Free). I have been using this website for almost a year now. Hope this helps.


----------

